# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Guides > [Gold] Making some gold with Savage Bloods

## Aquilibrium

Hey guys!

I just found a way to make little bit of extra gold from auction house and trade channel when buying Savage Bloods. I average around 3g profit per Savage Blood and I have made around 3k using this method.

Requirements: 

1. Server with low Savage Blood prices (around 50g ea). You can check your server price from https://theunderminejournal.com
2. Decent sum of gold to buy/bid Savage Bloods from players
3. Some AH addon which can easily search the lowest priced Savage Bloods on AH (I'm using Auctionator)
4. Garrison Trading post (Level 1 is enough)
5. Patience


What are we using our Savage Bloods to? 

We are buying Bloody Gold Purse (Bloody Gold Purse - Item - World of Warcraft) from Trading Post. It costs 1 Savage Blood per Purse and these Purses average around 50G 53s per bag (Lowest I've seen is 49g 53s and highest is little bit over 51g) .


On my server, Savage Bloods average around 50g ea in AH but as people undercut others, price sometimes drops under 49g and this is the time when you should buy them.
If the item is 48g 99s, you can turn profit from 54s to over 2g's per Savage Blood. 
This is not much money but it's extra  :Cool: .

TIPS:
1. Make a macro which posts trading channel that you are willing to buy Savage Bloods and they should /w the price to you. Many players have sold their Savage Bloods around 45g ea!

2. Check for low bid prices. Sometimes I find the Savage blood being priced around 59g BO but the bid is at 48g ea. People tend to cancel their auctions when they see this happening but you could get some cheap ones this way.

3. Make people to undercut you! This is little bit risky because if your savage blood get sold, AH cut is going to affect negatively you. Just post few Savage Bloods to AH and price them around 49g 5s. People tend to use their AH addons own posting UI which undercuts X amount but that undercut can make you money! Also when people post items without addons, they tend to just see the lowest price of the item and undercut it from 1g to 3g. Also If you can see that someone has posted few around 49g, just keep them there and wait for the undercut happen.

4.I'm usually watching a movie from another screen and on other, my dude just stands in AH and I scan the Savage Bloods prices and snipe the lowest ones away. I'm also pressing the Macro here and there to fish people to sell their bloods cheap to me.

5. The WOW armory APP to iPhone (https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/worl...321057000?mt=8) and android (https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...m.blizzard.wow) is also a great way to snipe the cheap ones when travelling. It shows clearly the price per item so you can easily find the cheapest ones.

6. You could always bot this, but I suggest that you do the work by yourself and feel better  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Hope you enjoy!

----------

